# planning app in 2 weeks i need some advice please!



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have my planning appointment in two weeks but i don't know if i should go through with treatment just yet, my mam passed away nearly three weeks ago    and im on a bit of an emotional roller coaster at the moment, i know that stress is not a good thing while going through ivf and ivf is a roller coaster all on its own i really don't know what to do.


this 2nd cycle is all i have dreamed of for so long and my mam was so excited for me to have children but if i go through with it and it doesn't work it will be more grieving on top of the grieving im doing now im a strong person but i don't know if im that strong.


any advice? should i go for planning and see what the clinc advise or just put my appointment back a while.


thank you in advance.xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Chally really sorry to hear your sad news. No one can tell you what would be best for you only you will know. It may be worth going to the appointment after all the time you have waited and see how you feel. The clinic will be understanding of your situation. 


Wishing you loads of luck 


xxx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thank you josie, i know that the decision has to be mine i just didn't want to waste an appointment that someone else desperately needs, thank you for the advice and i think im going to go for planning and explain the situation and hopefully figure out with the clinic what would be best.


congrats on your bfp   


xxx


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Chally

Really sorry to hear you've lost your mum it must be a very difficult time for you but I think only of know if you're strong enough to take this next step so soon. I think you could look at it too ways, the first one been that you need time to grieve and no extra stress when having the treatment or the second that you old take strength from this negative and put all your energy into this cycle.  What ever you decide I think it will e a very brave decision.

Take care.

Xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

hi Chally sorry to hear that your having to make such a difficult decision I have to agree with Romeo123 try and focus on something positive hopefully bfp hey? Definitely best to speak to the experts though I'm sure they'll be understanding and can give you all your options xxx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thank you to everyone who replied, i am going to my appointment today but im still undecided its such a difficult decision but hopefully the lovely staff can help me to decide what would be best. 


i will let you know how i get on. xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

chally good luck i'm glad you're going I think that is a good idea. So sorry you lost your mam. You are strong enough to do this,        .


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Chally, Good luck with you're appointment, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Be brave. Take care xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Chally


Hope the appointment went well today


xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

well i have decided with the help of my wonderful dp and the lovely debbie at ivf wales to take a couple of months to adjust, all my consent forms are done blood tests are done and i am going to be doing a short antagonist protocol. all i need to do now when i am ready is to call up and start my treatment (im thinking august).  i feel like a huge weight has been lifted and i now get a chance to de stress and get it all out of my system before the next roller coaster starts.


thank you all for your lovely messages and support and i will come back and let you know how im getting on. xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Great news Chally. Makes it loads easier knowing all you have to do is pick up the phone and it will all be sorted. Be really kind to yourself between now and August


Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear your very sad news Hun . When your ready you can cycle massive hugs


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

just a little update, i didn't start my icsi in august as planned, i didn't anticipate how hard i was going to grieve and for how long but im in a much better place now and ready to start again.  i have pulled myself up and got myself a great new job im doing really well and will be phoning the clinic to start tx as soon as my smear is all done and clear.


really just wanted to thank you all for your great help and advice and to let you know im good   


catherine xxx


----------

